# Microondas BGH Quick Chef modelo 226D11A no enciende



## osotronico (Abr 17, 2014)

hola amigos/colegas del foro, necesito conseguir el manual de servicio de este equipo ya que no enciende, tiene la fuente primaria explotada. le cambié todo lo que pude y sigue sin funcionar, en lugar de el LNK364PN le adapté el VIPer22A ya que no encuentro el original en el mercado. ALguien podria darme una mano ocn este microondas? por favor.. desde ya muy agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## osotronico (Abr 19, 2014)

gracias amigo!! un abrazo..


----------

